# not sure what to do?



## gettingstrongereveryday (May 1, 2012)

My husband of 10 years has always struggled with anxiety and depression - which is usually under control with medication however he has always been extremely jealous of anyone (particularly men) who I talk to - even co-workers. Last summer he suffered a major health issue diverticulitis attack which resulted in a sepsis infection - he was hospitalized for 20 days. I was by his side every minute and he thanked me constantly but since his recovery he has been in a constant state of anger and depression "pouting" - our son is 10 and is always asking me why is Dad so mad at us, every time I want to break down in tears because I honestly don't know how to answer him. It has been almost a year of this now and I'm almost completely spent, exhausted and ready to give up. Every time I try to talk to him about it he just says that he has his own issues going on and he can't deal with mine?? So I have been dealing with it for a year and recently he finally agreed to go on a family/friend day trip to the river - it was fine but I noticed that he was his old self with our friends, joking and actually cracking a smile...but he never spoke to me or our son the entire day? I was so upset, but of course didn't know what to say or how to approach it, so last night I sat down with him and explained everything how I felt like he is okay with everyone else but angry all of time at home – he just blew it off and said we were talking in circles and the conversation was pretty much over...so now I'm stuck - do I try to talk to him again or is it time to end this? I also worry about sharing custody, when he gets really angry he calls me terrible things to family members, the thought of him doing that in front of our son terrifies me but on the other hand what kind of example am I setting for my son showing him that it's basically okay for me to be treated this way, I love my husband he was my best friend and I feel like it's all gone now.


----------



## gettingstrongereveryday (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Dean, I appreciate the advice - and will have to try this. I will also post this in the general section. Thanks again, this is the first time I have ever posted anything to a marriage site before - i was just at my wits end.


----------

